# Auckland Rentals



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

Not good news I am afraid, but because so many landlords have got out of the rental market & the demand is high because Auckland is where many of the jobs are, property rents are continuing to rise.


> Auckland's rental crisis has intensified - average weekly rent for a three-bedroom house has jumped $55 in a month and rents in popular suburbs have risen 25 per cent in the last year.
> 
> Desperate renters are increasingly looking further afield than the CBD and its immediate suburbs, as real estate agencies show only a handful of listings in central spots during the market's busiest months.


the full story can be found here

Auckland rent crisis at record high - National - NZ Herald News


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

anski said:


> Not good news I am afraid, but because so many landlords have got out of the rental market & the demand is high because Auckland is where many of the jobs are, property rents are continuing to rise.
> 
> 
> the full story can be found here
> ...


Good for us ones with houses to rent  Except we already have tenants so can hardly (and wouldn't) hike the price up...


----------

